# Vermont Beekeepers Winter Meeting



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Maine_Beekeeper said:


> Vermont Beekeepers Winter Meeting will be held on Tuesday, January 27 in Barre, VT. visit www.vtbeekeepers.org for more information


Thanks Erin, for the plug. The speakers will be Medhat Nassr, Provincial Apiculturist from Alberta, Canada, and Tony Jadczak, State Apiculturist from Maine.

Medhat and Tony are old friends, and should come up with a great talk/discussion.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Sounds like a great meeting. I may take that day off and come up for it!
I don't see a schedule on the VBA website - what time is the meeting start?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Tony can't make it, due to prior commitments. The info should be on the VBA website by now. www.vtbeekeepers.org


----------

